# Crazy days, loony nights - an update



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey folks,

I've been resting on my laurels for a while, looking at my plant growth and passing cuttings to all my friends in the last month or so...
So I thought an update was due.

Now my 15g is heavily overstocked - there's a reason for that: Not enough ammonia production for the plants I keep and I'm looking for a tank to upgrade to in the new year. My LED lighting is giving everything a good spurt of growth so I'd say that it's one of the best buys out there. 
One new addition is an ancistrus/BN Pleco. He's small at the moment and there's plenty of algae for him to eat and I can quite frankly do with the extra waste.

The best LFS round here now asks me for advice which is nice and I get plants they can't seem to grow to "save". That's how I've ended up with Glosso. I took the last little twig they had and somehow managed to have it multiply 5x in 14 days. It's still growing vertically but I'm keen on saving it before trying to grow it horizontally.

I finally decided that my 5g needs to be put to purpose instead of lying in the garage looking sad so I've decided on wall to wall crystalwort carpet for the tank. Seeing as I have a bit of a snail problem with my 15g, I decided to overdose the tank with CO2 as "pest control" over 2 nights. I guess this should give me good ammonia for the crystalwort to grow on. I'm using indirect daylight through the window for lighting and on the 2nd day I'm getting pearling on the crystalwort growing through the mesh.

I'm hoping that after the carpet grows, the crystalwort will provide enough filtration to use the tank as a cory/shrimp breeder. Imagine an oxygen mattress for my lovely cory to breed on...





cb


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

So, tonight after lights out, the carpet started to rise... need to weight it down some more from all the pearling 
cb


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Day 7 - so this is the easiest "scape" to do


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

That looks very nice. I love the pearling...


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks!
It's 7 days in and I had to add the slate due to TOO MUCH PEARLING!
I thought the gravel would keep the mats down but the sheer amount of oxygen released is incredible!
Another couple of days and there should be no mesh visible - I'll have to find a decent way of trimming then!
cb


----------

